# Over night Hiking Trip



## Browning88 (Jul 25, 2011)

My room mate and I are planning an over night trip.  We are looking at a few different trails.  Our main concern is being able to build a small fire off the trail.  We know the on Blood Mtn it has to be 300' off the trail.  Chattooga River Trail is another we are looking at, are there any other trails that we could do over night 12+ miles and build a fire.  It will be in the winter months.

Thanks


----------



## cheeber (Jul 27, 2011)

Lots of Trails in the Cohutta and Big Frog Wilderness.  I would suggest buying a book and map on one of these areas.  I don't know the specific rules, but it is common practice to build fires within 50 feet or so of the trails.  

The AT from Tray Mountain to Dicks Creek Gap is also very nice and includes a very good + Long Ridge line walk.  Same observation with fire.


----------



## Georgia Hiker (Jul 28, 2011)

The Pine Mountain Trail has excellent backcountry primitive camping and all kinds of options for your hike. You can choose one of the many loops or do a through hike (23 miles). There are several connecting trails that you can work out a route that best suits your needs/wants. Fires are permitted almost always except in severe drought. You can burn anything you find on the ground, and there are several very nice campsites with the fire ring already laid out.


----------



## Browning88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I have a book with tons of N GA trails, but the only fire rule it had was concerning Blood Mtn.  I have some other books they are just at my parents house so I'll be getting them next time I'm home!


----------



## kzceh (Jul 28, 2011)

Me and my son and another father/son did an overnight trip on the AT a couple of weeks ago right around the 12 miles you stated. We camped on a loop trail right off the AT near Siler Bald and built a nice fire. It was 50 degrees that night and felt great. We started at Winding Stair Gap off of Hwy 64 in NC between Haysville and Franklin. Hiked to Siler Bald and ended at Wayah Bald. Very nice trip. Both of those balds are around 5200 ft.


----------



## Browning88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kzceh, that souds like it was a good time.  I am going to look into that trip for sure.


----------



## LostSoul (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never had an issue with building a fire in the Cohuttas. There is a spot or two that have been overused in the past so no camping is allowed there at the moment, but there are tons of trails in the Cohuttas from short to long, and you can have a fire at any of the designated camping spots.


----------



## cheeber (Aug 2, 2011)

"fire in the Cohuttas. There is a spot or two"

I'm aware of the Jacks River Falls restrictions, are there others?


----------



## Browning88 (Aug 3, 2011)

You have to be 300' from the trail on Blood Mtn.  is the only other one I've found so far.


----------



## LostSoul (Aug 3, 2011)

cheeber said:


> "fire in the Cohuttas. There is a spot or two"
> 
> I'm aware of the Jacks River Falls restrictions, are there others?




I don't believe so but I haven't been up there in since November. That was the only restrictions then. The store there in Cisco across from the rock church, has a map on the bulletin board outside, and it showed the restricted areas at the time.


----------



## ChickInATree (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been on a fair few of the trails, my favorite area is Vogel State Park, check out Coosa Backcountry Trail.  Not sure about their policy on camping IN the woods, though they do offer a variety of campsites near the trail heads. Have fun!


----------

